# Problem of the Day



## Wolverine (Jan 24, 2007)

Which of the following appropriately describes "Skin Effect"?

A. Current density decreases toward the center of the conductor so that for large wires the central portion is useless as a conductor, thus increasing the resistance of the wire above that which it would be for a continuos current.

B. The skin effect increases with the frequency and also the diameter of the wire in such a way that for the same percentage of increase in the resistance due to skin effect, the product (diameter^2 X frequency) is constant.

C. Both are true

D. Neither is true

Disclaimer: Any P.O.D. test questions are strictly fabricated. Any resemblace to actual test question, real or imagined, present or past, is strictly coincidental.


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 24, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Which of the following appropriately describes "Skin Effect"?
> A. Current density decreases toward the center of the conductor so that for large wires the central portion is useless as a conductor, thus increasing the resistance of the wire above that which it would be for a continuos current.
> 
> B. The skin effect increases with the frequency and also the diameter of the wire in such a way that for the same percentage of increase in the resistance due to skin effect, the product (diameter^2 X frequency) is constant.
> ...



Love that disclaimer! Did you pass the PE exam or the Bar exam?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 29, 2007)

BTW, the answer is C.


----------

